# Where could I fit in?



## Belifend (24 Feb 2013)

Hi All,

I am 32 years old and a new father. I have always considered a career in the military but never actively pursued it.
I earned degrees in Economics and Philosophy as well as a minor in Psychology back in 2005. Then in 2010 I completed my Bachelor of Education, making me a teacher by trade....not that there are any jobs around here.

I believe that the education could qualify me for a DEO position but I haven't a clue where my education or aptitudes would be best put to use. Years ago, there was an online aptitude test I did for fun just to see and put me as Air Traffic Control Officer or Logistics Officer as the top spots but I don't even remember if that was a CF test, hell it could have been an American test for all I can remember.

Anyway, where would someone my age with my education fit best, if I'd fit at all? I'd be interested in reg forces, especially if there is a decent chance of remaining in Canada most of the time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Feb 2013)

Light Infantry.


----------



## IRepoCans (24 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Light Infantry.



Its a trap! There is nothing light about light infantry.


----------



## Loachman (24 Feb 2013)

Read through older threads on this site and then see a Recruiter.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Feb 2013)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Its a trap! There is nothing light about light infantry.



The 'light' refers to our righteousness.


----------



## IRepoCans (24 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The 'light' refers to our righteousness.



Nothing more righteous than a pack that weighs as much as me.   ;D


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (25 Feb 2013)

Mecce


----------



## dimsum (25 Feb 2013)

Belifend said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I am 32 years old and a new father. I have always considered a career in the military but never actively pursued it.
> I earned degrees in Economics and Philosophy as well as a minor in Psychology back in 2005. Then in 2010 I completed my Bachelor of Education, making me a teacher by trade....not that there are any jobs around here.
> ...



I'd ask to see if Training Development Officer (TDO) is still available for B.Ed candidates.  However, last time I checked it was M.Ed and up.  

Most officer trades don't require a specific degree, so you have lots of choice.  That is not to say that most (or even any) are open at the moment.  

As for the desire to stay in Canada most of the time...I'd suggest a long, hard think before joining the Regular Force.  Even if you don't leave Canadian soil, moving every few years can strain someone who wants/needs to remain in one place.  Besides, the travel (whether deployments and OUTCAN postings) is one of the best things about the military.


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'd ask to see if Training Development Officer (TDO) is still available for B.Ed candidates.  However, last time I checked it was M.Ed and up.



TDO - M.Ed is the "Ideal" academic, however, an Undergrad degree in Education is considered "Acceptable".  You will also need two years of teaching experience regardless of which degree you hold.


----------



## Belifend (4 Mar 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> TDO - M.Ed is the "Ideal" academic, however, an Undergrad degree in Education is considered "Acceptable".  You will also need two years of teaching experience regardless of which degree you hold.



I have a year of teaching in Nunavut and 2 years of supply teaching under my belt.


----------



## DAA (5 Mar 2013)

Belifend said:
			
		

> I have a year of teaching in Nunavut and 2 years of supply teaching under my belt.



So with your BEd degree and the accompanying 2 years of teaching experience, your academic qualifications would seem to fall into the category of "acceptable" and make you eligible to apply for TDO.


----------



## Belifend (7 Mar 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> So with your BEd degree and the accompanying 2 years of teaching experience, your academic qualifications would seem to fall into the category of "acceptable" and make you eligible to apply for TDO.



Thanks DAA for continuing to answer questions. As a father of a new born, and working 12-16 hour days while the wife is on mat leave, finding the time during the day to investigate this right now is scarce and your (and everyone else who has contributed) answering questions is a big help.

After TDO was mentioned I looked it up on the CF website and it said 2 years of 'full time' teaching. Does any number of years on the supply list make up for some of that? How about time spent before getting my BEd as an instructor at a school for adults on WSIB or time spent operating a tutoring business? Also, even if I do fit into the 'acceptable' category I have to wonder if the CF is even hiring for that position and if they are how competitive it is. If you could shed some light on that I would appreciate it.

I have to admit that being on the outside looking in it doesn't seem like there is a whole lot of hiring going on anywhere in the CF. I'm hoping that I am wrong and that you fine folks could point me in a directions where I would actually be needed.

Thanks again.


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Mar 2013)

You are certainly at a point where you need to see a recruiter to find out what's available.  None of us on here can answer your questions accurately and would only be giving hypothetical answers.

Although becoming a TDO would certainly guarantee your involvement with training/teaching system, you can pursue being a leader of training in any trade or branch at their respective schools.  Further to that you could do it on a higher level than your trade, at the Army level, Land Force Doctrine Training System (LFDTS), or CF level at the Canadian Defence Academy (CDA).  Some guys have spent the majority of their careers at training establishments/schools.  In other words, you don't have to be a TDO to advance in the training/schooling environment, and some would argue that you would advance higher and faster if you *weren't* a TDO.

If you chose a trade other than TDO, you would have to grind it out for a while before getting there, but with the assumed skills that I think you have, I would hope your COs would push you that way.  It may be a bit of a gamble choosing another trade, but the pay off could be great.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (7 Mar 2013)

I just finished my stint at a recruiting centre so I do not know how the numbers look for your preference.  What I can say, is that your occupation is specialised and not many application ever came across my desk.  At this point its a really good idea to establish direct communication with a CFRC, if you have not already done so, and they can give you a really good idea as to what to expect.  They will tell you right off the bat if its open, and based on what you said above, if your competitive at this point.

Good luck.


----------

